
See That Billboard? It May See You, Too - doctorshady
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/29/business/media/see-that-billboard-it-may-see-you-too.html
======
mgberlin
What do I need to do on my Android phone to make sure I can't be tracked in
this way?

~~~
doctorshady
A Faraday cage, maybe? So long as your phone is sending signal to a mobile
network, it can be triangulated in some way.

